# C-media Ac97 Audio Device



## markspearing (Sep 10, 2007)

hi

just reformatted my hard drive and i cant get a driver for my c-media ac97 audio device that will work.

heres as much information about my system that i could gather using belarc

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Professional (build 2600) dixonsxp N34BS4 1.0
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
1.70 gigahertz Intel Celeron
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: American Megatrends Inc. PT-2200 1.0
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 07.00T 04/02/01 
Drives Memory Modules c,d
19.99 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
16.89 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MATSHITA DVD-ROM SR-8176 [CD-ROM drive]

HITACHI_DK23DA-20 [Hard drive] (20.00 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 15EU56, rev 00J2A0A1, SMART Status: Healthy 224 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 128 MB
Slot '1' has 128 MB
Slot '2' is Empty
Slot '3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (FAT32 on drive 0) 19.99 GB 16.89 GB free

Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts last logon
Kath 10/09/2007 20:40:52 (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator 07/09/2007 00:41:35 (admin)
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account None detected 
Controllers Display
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
SiS PCI IDE Controller SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 [Display adapter]
Bus Adapters Multimedia
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller (3x) C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Communications Other Devices
Smart Link 56K Voice Modem


SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.100.10 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.100.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.100.1
Physical Address: 00:A0:CCBig GrinD:A2:B8
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
USB Root Hub (3x)

hope someone can help the error in device manager says Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39) although it was originally shoing a code 10 error.

also my device manager shows that i have an installed and working correctly USB controller but it is also showing another one whoch has this error The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28).

any help is much appreciated.

many thanks

Mark


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to install mobo drivers. Do you have the disk that came
with motherboard? If not use a program like everest to tell you what
make and model of mobo you have, then go to manufacturer website
and download mobo drivers as well as your audio codec.
When you install sp2 your usb problems should be over, if not. Go into
device manager and remove usb entries, then reboot and your usb2.0
should be ok.


----------

